# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  حول جهازك الى راوتر لتوزيع الويرلس

## أسيل بشار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    *أقدم لكم اليوم برنامج** Connectify* *له قدرة لإنشاء نقطة وصول وهمية** (software access point)* *وبطاقة شبكة لاسلكية*  *واي فاي وهمية،** ومع ذلك تستطيع أن تبقى متصلاً**بشبكة سلكية عادية. ومعنى تحويل ويندوز7 إلى نقطة وصول** هو* *أن يعمل كمرسل لبث شبكة**لاسلكية**ليوفر شبكة لاسلكية تتصل بها الأجهزة الأخرى للحصول على** الإنترنت وغيرها**،**دون*  *انقطاع اتصالك بشبكتك السلكية** .**فتستطيع مشاركة اتصالك**بالإنترنت مع أصدقائك من حولك فيصبح جهازك** كـ"راوتر"*  *أو "آكسس بوينت" لهم ليدخلوا**الإنترنت عن طريقه*بما في ذلك أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمولة ، والهواتف ، ونظام الألعاب وأكثر و تكون الشبكة محمية بكلمة مرور انت تختارها. 
Fully customize your Connectify Pro Hotspot ****. Advertise your brand using a unique SSID, 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## yassin55

بارك الله فيك

----------

